# iCloud Drive - Pas de synchronisation



## Rafale-D (30 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous.

Je rencontre un problème assez gênant sur iCloud.
Mes documents ne se synchronisent pas.

Alors la synchro entre les applications Apple (un document pages ou numbers) fonctionne nickel chrome.

Par contre, dés que je copie un fichier "à la main" celui ci ne se synchronise pas sur iCloud, ni sur mes autres Mac.

J'ai envoyé un fichier via le site beta.iCloud.com -> iCloud Drive, mais le fichier n'apparait pas sur mes Macs.
Lorsque je copie un fichier sur un de mes Macs dans iCloud, celui ci "s'upload" (il y a le petit nuage qui progresse) mais il n'apparait ni sur mes autres Mac ni sur le site iCloud.

J'ai pourtant attendu plusieurs minutes/heures/jour, mais rien.


Quelqu'un a t-il ce problème et/ou une solution.

Cordialement,
Dany


----------



## Leplouc (27 Décembre 2014)

Même chose ici.
Les documents créees/modifiés sur mon iMAc sont bien dans le nuage mais pas de synchronisation sur mon Mac Mini.


----------



## phelibre (13 Janvier 2015)

J'ai le même problème, depuis le navigateur (Safari) toujours à jour mais pas entre Mac 

Avez-vous trouvé une solution ?


----------



## maxichoucroutte (27 Février 2016)

Bonjour.
J'ai un soucis similaire.

Je me sers d'iCloud Drive pour stocker mes documents (factures, courriers...) et depuis quelques jours, lorsque je déplace un fichier vers le dossier iCloud Drive, celui-ci commence à téléchargé le fichier puis au bout de 20 secondes, mets un petits nuage en pointillés à côté du nom du fichier et plus rien ne se passe... Le fichier est stocké en interne dans l'ordinateur et je ne retrouve évidement pas mon travail à partir de ma tablette ou d'un autre ordi.

je suis pourtant à jour au niveau des OS de mes ordis et tablette.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution svp ?


----------



## phelibre (1 Mars 2016)

Personnellement je n'ai plus de problème (El'Capitan)


----------



## maxichoucroutte (10 Mars 2016)

Bon... Apparement, quelques redémarrages de l'ordinateur ont réglés le problème ...


----------



## ChaGia (18 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
je relance le sujet car je viens de faire les mises à jour Monterey sur iMac et Macbook pro et visiblement iCloud ne suit pas…
Les documents créés ou ajoutés sur le Macbook pro s'ajoutent bien dans les docs de l'iMac, mais pas l'inverse.
Et le plus frustrant est que quand je crée un dossier ou des sous-dossiers sur l'iMac, ils apparaissent bien dans le Macbook pro, mais sans les fichiers à l'intérieur !
Si quelqu'un a une explication à cet étrange phénomène et une solution ?
Merci beaucoup


----------

